# Puppy Biting - How much is too much?



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

How much is normal?

Hudson is 11 weeks and he is definitely biting more than before. Today, as my he was in one of his Piss and Vinegar moods, he chomped hard on my husbands arm...

We are constantly putting things in his mouth, teaching he "gentle" and "no biting"...but I am a little worried about this most recent bite that was harder than usual and drew a little scratch/blood.

I know this is just a phase for most of them...and we just need to continue rewarding with toys etc.

Any thoughts/advice is appreciated!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, HudsonVizsla! Your question was "How much is normal?" and I guess I would have to say "a lot" is normal!! It really, really is normal puppy behavior, and as painful as those little needle teeth can be, you just have to bear with it and try to survive!! ;D

Just continue to redirect him, as you have been doing. The wound that drew blood is not unusual, although naturally, it is distressing. He's being normal. The behavior WILL fade away with the passage of time. I know that's hard to believe, but it's true. ;D ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Agree with Ms. Whipple - A LOT is normal - remember that he is teething and learning boundaries, etc. I had bruises and cuts all over my legs and arms from Pippa's puppy nipping stage. We used to give a high-pitched shriek and then leave the room immediately for a minute or so. That seemed to help a bit, and it gave ME a much needed time out! 

Only a few more weeks and then biting will be a thing of the past. Hang in there!


----------



## Phoebejane (May 10, 2012)

Hi my hands and arms are still recovering lol Harry is 15 weeks and not nipping quite as much or as hard but he has broke my skin quite a few time with his sharpe teeth.. I sounded like a broken record constantly saying "ouch no bite" and my neighbours must have thought we were crazy but it has made a difference.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

If memory serves me right, Rubes stopped at about 6 months old,,,,,or was that when my forearms turned into leather?


----------



## Ddfred28 (Jun 26, 2012)

Brian is now 14 weeks old, and he's getting better  i think or i'm just on automatic pilot saying 'uhuh' and pushing his mouth away with the back of my hand whilst trying to grab one of his toys and shove it at him! : 

He's drawn blood from both my two boys, who found it distressing, but they have grown in confidence(4 year old still not quite there) in telling him 'uhuh' and grabbing another toy...

Our trainer has said that it should start easing as his big teeth start to come through, so fingers crossed!  (Anywhere from 16 weeks on)

After seeing him playing with two other V's in the Beeches yesterday I would say he restrains himself hugely with us  

Goodluck, I'm sure like Brian it's just their toddler stage kicking in!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Here is my take on puppy biting... Puppies have very sharp teeth, almost like needles. Their adult teeth are much duller but those have crushing power. 

We were told not to discourage the biting because it is the only way bite inhibition can be taught. If the pup bites, we yelp, turn our back and walk away, just like their litter mates do. We should not correct or beat the puppy for play biting. 
Drawing blood is a big nono, that's what we are trying to prevent. 

Because it is an ongoing process and our goal is to teach them to have a soft mouth, *we used soft, leather work gloves from Home Depot.* 
With gloves, the same principles apply, they bite, we yelp.

In the end they learn human skin is extremely soft and even touching causes pain. 
Our Sam learned to play bite but he never, ever crunched down on human skin, even if he is very excited. 
He will also not chew on any leather couch, leather car seat, generally any natural leather. 
Synthetic fibers, however, are fair game and he cannot be trusted with dog beds of any quality.


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Glad to know I'm not alone and that it'll get better!


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

My pup is 14 weeks old and I'm covered in bruises, scratches, bite marks, and Neosporin. Not to mention about 100 mosquito bites and Calamine lotion :'(

When I look in her mouth, most of her teeth have poked through and when she mouths me it's very soft. She just plays so rough and keeps biting pretty much only me a few times a day.

That being said...when she's not trying to treat me like another puppy, she's the sweetest, most attentive dog. I just keep reading the posts from everyone that's past the puppy stage knowing that it will get better.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

minihero
You could put some mosquito repellent on your arms. Keep the mosquitoes at bay and most pups don't like it. They won't nip skin that smells like repellent more than once.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you..It's so funny that you mention that, when we're walking in the woods and I've got the spray on, she is so good no biting just enjoying nature.
When we're home in the yard..she has her zoomie moments with biting. I guess I'll keep covered in Off


----------



## dcjwlee (Jun 22, 2012)

My pup at two months and a week will not stop biting for the life of her. I figure it is because she is bored. She RARELY bites when we are walking on a trail, but at home she is ALL teeth. I am covered in scrapes that have broken skin and she even grabs clothes and will not let go unless I push her cheek into her mouth. Even then she nips at my hand. HARD. Even pulls/twists at times. 

Getting a little worried.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

dcjwlee, there really is no need to worry. It is normal puppy behavior, and they are puppies for quite a long time. Your little girl is still very, very young! Just keep letting her know that it hurts by giving a loud "Owww!", or turning your back and stopping the play, or putting a toy into her mouth. She will outgrow this behavior, I promise!! ;D


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

dcjwlee - I agree 100% with Ms. Whipple!!!! Puppy biting is totally normal - Pippa was biting HARD through 16 weeks of age and it was COMPLETELY gone by 20 weeks. It does not mean you have an aggressive puppy, I promise  All you need to do is type in "puppy biting" in the search tab and you will find TONS of threads on this subject. 

Just keep letting your puppy know (in a calm way) that you don't like the biting (high-pitched OW!, leave the room, stop all play, etc.) and your pup will eventually get the message. 

It gets better!!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I am so glad there are so many others going through this! And even happier for all the promises that it WILL eventually stop. 

Ruby's biting just started a few days ago. She's completely playing...but, ouch! If she's really worked up/hyper you can't even walk across the room without her attacking your legs. We've been yelping and replacing our flesh with an appropriate dog toy, but I have to say...she'd much rather chomp down on our hands/arms/legs than play with one of her toys.

She hasn't drawn blood yet or left teeth marks, thank goodness.


----------

